

How would you promote your new site? - Ilia

I have a new site fictionthis.com, which is intended as a social community driven (read web 2.0) site. I am trying to promote it as I think it can be quite interesting, but I am having some trouble doing it, if anyone has some suggestions please reply.
======
xirium
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=183276>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=158939>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=133074>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=60598>

~~~
Ilia
Thanks for the info..

